# HL Aluminum bumper Oxidizing



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I got myself a new HL bumper and aluminum products full skid plates a few weeks back for my brute. For the first 2 weeks i had the bumper, as soon as i got home from every ride i washed and polished the bumper. Until last week. Last weekend i didn't feel like spending 2-3 hours washing and polishing things so i let it sit for 1 week, then went out this weekend and then washed it yesterday. Then I noticed a crap load of little spots on the bumper. Im not sure what they are but im guessing its oxidizing... there little spots that will change color depending out what was on it last (mud, polish ETC) there kind of like little tiny dabs of glue on it that grab things. They also are protruding from the bumper, there not little pits/dents. Im really confused on what this is, But i can not get it off. Ive tried different metal and aluminum polishes, High strength window cleaners, Bug+tar remover and pretty much anything i could get my hands on that removes dirt and such from metal surfaces. If anyone has any ideas on how to remove this stuff it would be a appreciated. And im guessing after this I should get it clear coated or something.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...I think I have the same bumper but it hasn't started anything like that yet. Guess I wll keep cleaning it after each ride. Can you get us some good close-up shots? Might be from some acidic substance or electrolysis. It it by any bolts or anything on the otherside at that spot?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Ill go get some pictures right now..brb


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Last 2 in the dark most of it is on the sides not much in center


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang if that don't look like pitting...something sat there and attacked the surface. I'd say something was in that stuff that the aluminum didn't get along with. Kinda strange the pattern around that one hole too.

I been thinking if mine ever went bad I'd have lineX spray it.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm going for the aluminum on black look so I can't paint it. I still need ideas on how to get this stuff off...


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Seems to me like something ate at it. I was thinking that you had mud stained it, (like how your engine and differentials get after being in mud) but it seems more along the lines of a chemical.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Maybe try that aluminum cleaner people use on engines and diffs


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Sanative said:


> Maybe try that aluminum cleaner people use on engines and diffs


Some people don't even like putting it on because it eats the coating that the aluminum has, I've noticed it leaves it more of a white-silver then the dealer color. IMO I would only use it when the engine/diifs are really mud stained.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

That may work... But getting ahold of some up here I imagine would be a job and a half and cost even more :/ I think I'll max out the pressure washer tomorrow and try that but I doubt it will work. I may need to get it polished and clear coated by a professional.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

If your looking for the acid cleaner you can use Eagle One Mag Wheel Cleaner or Aluminum Brightener. I can find the eagle one in auto zone and the aluminum brightener at a local Napa, not sure where it would be at in Canada, though.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

That looks like oxidation to me. Are these bumpers coated with a clearcoat new? It kinda looks like they are and it has been pitted allowing the aluminum to oxidize. How old is the bumper? if it's fairly new I'd contact the company and ask them why it's doing that.
If it is clearcoated trying to remove any of the oxidation will ruin the clearcoat. So your in kind of a catch 22 here.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

have you tried an acid based aluminum brightner? you will have to polish it afterwards, but it should get rid of that.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It's not a month old, and it doesn't come clear coated which really is stupid. Thats probably why my skid plates didn't do the same thing. I don't have any stuff like acid cleaner and such that i know of.. im going to snoop around the house and garage and look for something today though.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Defeated again... The only thing I found that helped a little bit was varsol or paint cleaner. But it was barely helping and put more scratches in it then it was doing good so that won't work either...


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

That kind of sucks, I'd still contact the company with pics. They may have some idea's on clean-up and they should know how they are holding up for the consumer.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Its HL right? I live around HL. I'll show them the pictures if im out there at their shop


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

try some mothers pollish, or this product, i used it on truck tool boxes to make look new again. and it dont take alot of elbow grease... will make the back of a srteet sign look chrome

http://www.nowet.com/metalpolish.htm


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

i would sand it down past the scratches , and then buff it with Autosol and then clear coat em .....you could start with 320 sandpaper and go up to 1000 or 1500 , then start buffing it ....it is just about using some elbow grease but you can ,make it look better then new and last for years if you do it right ...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It's not scratches that are the problem. They are not pits either it's on top of the metal.. I know it sounds ridiculous but I'm thinking the same. I really don't know what this is or where came from. But anyway I used mothers polish it didn't work, I have better polish then mothers that didn't work. And I'd trade it for a new one, but I'd have to ship it down the states. For the price that would cost I could just take it to a wheel polishing place and get them to redo it and clear coat it for less then the price of shipping. I think I'm going to try engine cleaner stuff first tho, if I can get ahold of some that is...


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Be careful of the acid i informed you about. It oxidizes bolts, I would say it leaves it rather white so you may need to polish it. Have you tried contacting the manufacturer about your bumper?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

No because I'm on an iPod and my computers junk. I'll try tomorrow but I know it won't work out.


----------

